# Bentley Conti GT



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've just followed one down Kensington High Street and, as I was sat at the lights admiring it's rear end I noticed something which piqued my interest.
On the rear bumper, halfway down between the rear light clusters and tailpipes, there is a small circle about the size of a 20p piece. The nearest thing I can equate it to are the aliens some of you guys have.
Does the BCGT have alien-like washers for it's rear lights?? :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Wouldn't that be a sensor for the parking distance monitor system thingy. You know, the system that beeps at you to warn you if you are about to reverse in to something.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> I've just followed one down Kensington High Street and, as I was sat at the lights admiring it's rear end I noticed something which piqued my interest.
> On the rear bumper, halfway down between the rear light clusters and tailpipes, there is a small circle about the size of a 20p piece. The nearest thing I can equate it to are the aliens some of you guys have.
> Does the BCGT have alien-like washers for it's rear lights?? :?


I'll have a look at my boss's tommorow. If i still can't work out what it is, i'll ask him and let you know.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

steveh said:


> Wouldn't that be a sensor for the parking distance monitor system thingy. You know, the system that beeps at you to warn you if you are about to reverse in to something.


It could be a sensor but it looks like something pops out.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I've just followed one down Kensington High Street and, as I was sat at the lights admiring it's rear end I noticed something which piqued my interest.
> ...


Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Parking sensors










James.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Tim/James

I would agree

1 on each corner, plus 1 either side of the no.plate (below reversing lights - I think!)

Kev


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

A couple on the front too - you can juts see the headlight washer flap between the two head lights










James. (Sorry for large pics !)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Can confirm that they are forward and reverse parking sensors.
They were I believe tryin to get them built into the rear lights but technical production problems stopped them in the end (as in actually using the whole light as the sensor rather than the silly little round disks). No idea how.
The have built them into the rear numberplate light holders but as the standard round disk effort.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish they would find some way of hiding these things as I think they look really naff. They always look like an after thought and on some cars they ruin the lines of what would've been a nice smooth bumper. :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Parking sensors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a water leak coming from under the bonnet of that Bentley :!:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Considering how expensive these things are, I've seen a disproportionate amount of them on the road.

I've no idea how many have been sold, but I reckon I've seen 20+ different ones.

But only one DB9.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My boss confidently assures me they are parking sensors.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

The only thing I don't like about this car is the HUGE 3rd braking light!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> The only thing I don't like about this car is the HUGE 3rd braking light!


agreed -


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Considering how expensive these things are, I've seen a disproportionate amount of them on the road.
> 
> I've no idea how many have been sold, but I reckon I've seen 20+ different ones.
> 
> But only one DB9.


Was only thinking that the other day. When you consider they're in the same price band as a Ferrari or Lambo, you do see quite a few around.

Saw my 1st Maybach the other day & have to be honest that i thought it looked stunning (not worth Â£1/4 million though). Also saw a RR Phantom (odd looking Thunderbirds car) & a couple of the new Merc CLS's.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I though that both the Gallardo and 360/430 were more expensive than the Â£110K Bentley? Different customer bases too, i'd have thought?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> The only thing I don't like about this car is the HUGE 3rd braking light!


The only thing I don't like is the entire car's totally hideous.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I don't like about this car is the HUGE 3rd braking light!
> ...


Hehehe... fair enough.

Personally I think they're great, but too common.

Rather hilariously, Listers in Worcester has one in their Audi showroom as a used car. Can't imagine what the silly twat traded it in for... About 6 TTs, probably... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I though that both the Gallardo and 360/430 were more expensive than the Â£110K Bentley? Different customer bases too, i'd have thought?


The 360 is defo in the same price bracket & i'm fairly sure a couple of the Lambo models also fall in at around Â£110-130K.

Horses for courses really, but if i ran a poll as to what most people would prefer, i'm fairly sure their Â£110K would point to the Ferrari rather than the Bentley.

Given the choice, i'd have both :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've seen quite a few of these in the Glasgow area and IMO they are fugly!!! IMHO, the people who have bought these Bentleys have more money than sense.  Apparently, a lot of Premiership footballers drive them, that says it all!!! :lol:

If I had that kind of money, I'd be going for the DB9. 8) I have yet to see one in the flesh.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think they are great. If I was 40-something with no kids and a golf fetish it would be what I'd buy if I could afford it. To go with the 430/911 turbo and the Exige. Oh and don't forget the Cayenne as well.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I think they are great. If I was 40-something with no kids and a golf fetish it would be what I'd buy if I could afford it. To go with the 430/911 turbo and the Exige. Oh and don't forget the Cayenne as well.


and the maid.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i see about 1 a week, i dont think they look that special to be honest!

give me a 360/911/gallardo any day, but i suppose they cater for a different kinda buyer.

I saw a merc CLS a few days ago, strange, since i didnt think they had been released, now that looked good!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i see about 1 a week, i dont think they look that special to be honest!
> 
> give me a 360/911/gallardo any day, but i suppose they cater for a different kinda buyer.
> 
> I saw a merc CLS a few days ago, strange, since i didnt think they had been released, now that looked good!


Agree that the Merc CLS is defo one of the nicest looking cars to come from Merc in a very long time. Will be having a peek at the AMG version when officially launched


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I really like that third brake light. I've followed one just to look at it. Funny though, I too thought there seemed to be a lot of them on the road. popular with all different types too.

In Bradford (near were I live, mores the pity) I have seen them with 22" chrome rims. I don't think you have to be einstien to figure out who's buying them there....

I'd have one in my fantasy garage though. and if times were hard I'd sell the F430, 911, DB9, AMV8, Mucilago and the 999SPS before the bentley.

Why?

Well probably for the same reason they are popular on the roads.

ITS A VW!! HOW MUCH CHEAPER IS IT GOING TO BE TO RUN???

HOW MUCH MORE RELIABLE AND USABLE THAN ANY OF THE ABOVE??

makes a lot of sense then, surely :?

Think I'm going to see if there are any on ebay.....


----------

